# Cutest Baby Animal?



## Rustee (Sep 15, 2012)

Like the title suggests, what is the cutest baby animal?

Here's my vote:


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Sep 15, 2012)

Kittens






And husky puppies.


----------



## Breakdown (Sep 15, 2012)

Kittens


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, my favorites definitely include the kitteh:





And also ducks:





And of course the pudgy human:


----------



## Necris (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm biased towards baby birds having raised a few Cockatiels. 









Honorable mentions:
Turtles:




Bats:





Sloths:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 15, 2012)

Actual newborn pandas look like rats, but when they're a teeny bit bigger:






Also, hedgehog.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 15, 2012)

I was gonna say Hedgehog.

What about baby seal?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2012)

=1 on baby sloths.



Chimpanzee



Ball python






Crocodile


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 15, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Crocodile



Awww, wook at his wickle face.


----------



## liamh (Sep 15, 2012)

When I saw this thread title I came specifically to say goats.
My old friend who lived on a farm had two at one point, I remember almost dying of cuteness overload.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nile (Sep 15, 2012)

+1 to all of these.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm digging this thread, keep them coming!


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## flexkill (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to purchase please 

Here's mine!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 15, 2012)

All of them.  Fucking, all of them. The baby cheetah mewing and polar bear turn me into a sniveling little girl from the cuteness.

That Grow/Crorilla (Goro?) made me lol, though. 

My contribution: baby otters.






"We will crush you like clams on our tummies!"


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorillacrow


----------



## Ayo7e (Sep 15, 2012)

/thread


----------



## imlikemike (Sep 15, 2012)

How about a baby hippo?


----------



## flexkill (Sep 15, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


> /thread





^^


----------



## ilyti (Sep 15, 2012)

I am so impressed at the submissions in here, especially BABY SLOOOOOOOTHS!!!

But if you haven't seen a slow loris in action, you haven't lived.




Cuteness begins at 0:24.... BOTH HANDS!


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 15, 2012)

Owls. Not only are they metal. But also cute.


and they say hoo


----------



## Xaios (Sep 15, 2012)

Ayo7e said:


>



Pretty cunning, dontcha think?


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 15, 2012)

Baby sugar gliders bring the "awww" like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 15, 2012)

Me... Duh...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread :')


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 15, 2012)

What about the rottweiler puppy? those are cute as balls. More so when you remember what they grow up to be.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 16, 2012)

flexkill said:


>



OH MY GOD! 



imlikemike said:


> How about a baby hippo?



Ain't no-one fucks with tiny hippo.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 16, 2012)

how about baby deer:





or lama





or sheep:





or elephant:


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Jontain (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby Fennec Fox


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 17, 2012)

OMG. This thread is so anti-metal.

Someone bring out the maggots!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 17, 2012)

bluediamond said:


> OMG. This thread is so anti-metal.
> 
> Someone bring out the maggots!



You are incorrect. Baby animals are metal as fuck.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel as though rabbits have gotten the short shrift in this thread, if only maybe because they retain ridiculous levels of cuteness all through their lives:

















Also, and more grievously...

No one got my Firefly reference!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my ultimate D'AWW factor:


----------



## no_dice (Sep 17, 2012)

flexkill said:


>



Polar bear gets my vote! Also, Slow Loris is fucking creepy as hell


----------



## Xaios (Sep 17, 2012)

Shame about the whole "baby polar bear grows up to be the world's largest land carnivore" thing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> No one got my Firefly reference!


I am disappoint in myself now.  I knew that owl looked too much like Jane!

And this is how I feel about baby polar bears:


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 17, 2012)

bluediamond said:


> OMG. This thread is so anti-metal.
> 
> Someone bring out the maggots!



but llamas are born metal-heads! they got the horned head, and they headbang quiet a lot too





and horses headbang even when there is no music...thus, they are officially far more metal than any human metal-heads:



also, baby horses are cute:





and i never understood how people like hippos, but rhinos on the other hand...DDDAAWWWWW


----------



## Necris (Sep 17, 2012)

Button Quails:


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 18, 2012)

Bichon Frise
-Such good dogs and ridiculously cute when puppies. Love my lil guy to death (pic not actually my dog)





Panda (sort of a repost but I fucking love pandas)





Tiger


----------



## Xaios (Sep 18, 2012)

Necris said:


> Button Quails:



Oh man, we had California Quail where I grew up, and the babies were just ADORABLE!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Ain't no-one fucks with tiny hippo.


AIN'T NO ONE


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 18, 2012)

darren said:


>







ilyti said:


>






Easily two of the most amazing videos I've ever seen in my life!! LOVE.


Here's my addition:


































EDIT: I'm sorry guys...I made myself sad with that one... such a weenie.


----------



## tm20 (Sep 18, 2012)

cutest baby animal? definitely the Xenomorph ^_^


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok i am not fond of dogs at all, but this thread lacks corgi puppies in the worst way:

















enough!
time for more kittehs


----------



## decypher (Sep 18, 2012)

Golden Retriever Puppies!
Here's Kobie and Tyler, they were around 7 weeks old when we got them)


----------



## Jontain (Sep 18, 2012)

Baby roo? just look at those feet!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2012)

^Holy shit those are huge feet! Do they just grow into the feet as they get older?  

Baby bear Kung-Fu. /thread


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 18, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Ok i am not fond of dogs at all, but this thread lacks corgi puppies in the worst way:



i'm much the same as you, but then this comes my way:


----------



## Xaios (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear Lord, they're like tractor beams of cuteness!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 18, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> And this is how I feel about baby polar bears:



That isn't even real.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 18, 2012)

/\ indeed. thats way too tiny and fake looking
heres a baby polar bear:











on the other hand, baby seals are a-door-bells!










as are penguins:


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 18, 2012)

Border Collie Puppies!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 18, 2012)

If I say, "My Dick," It means I fail at life right?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 18, 2012)

Bunnies and huskies.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 18, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> /\ indeed. thats way too tiny and fake looking
> heres a baby polar bear:
> 
> on the other hand, baby seals are a-door-bells!
> ...


The real polar bear cubs are even better than what I posted. And that video of the baby seal made me lose it.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 19, 2012)

Came to post Flying Foxes and Hedgehogs, but someone posted them before me. Good men.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Necris (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Sep 24, 2012)

Pot bellied piggie!







Wombat!





Otter!





Red pandas!





And last but not least

BABY SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOTHH!!!






If I ever have a film production company or a record label, THIS is going to be my logo.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to give additional reasoning for my initial argument in favor of kittens -


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely not gollum...I mean lemurs.






Buy maybe snow leopards qualify.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 26, 2012)

in case anyone was on the fence about kitties...


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 27, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


>








--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--
--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--










But seriously, kittens.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 27, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> in case anyone was on the fence about kitties...




i see your older and not as fluffy kitten with this fur ball of a kitten:


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


>



I did naht hit her, it's not true! It's bullshit! I did naht hit her! I did naht!

*Oh, hai Mark!*


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 28, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i see your older and not as fluffy kitten with this fur ball of a kitten:




I see your slightly fluffy cat and raise you a pair of bunnehs.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 28, 2012)

^
Taking fluffy to another level...


----------



## ilyti (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 28, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


>




This wins. Easily.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 12, 2012)

I know I'm the only one still posting in here but I HAVE MORE





Dik dik!





I love sloths so much...




















Gecko!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 13, 2012)

This little Black Metal bunny lives at my house now.

Her name is Spike.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 13, 2012)

^You better protect your throat. She looks like she is ready to lunge at any moment.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 13, 2012)

You're too right. She bit the shit out of my hand today. Didn't appreciate me trying to put her back in the cage.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 13, 2012)

She is adorable! I have a bunny that looks just like her. I love bunnies.


----------



## Brill (Oct 13, 2012)

Baby caracle


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 16, 2012)

no idea what this animal is, but its sure cute, baby or not:






its like a pug. its so ugly that its cute


----------



## Malkav (Oct 17, 2012)

Galago






Chinchilla


----------

